# Gambit and Resurgence Busted



## creekrat (Sep 14, 2013)

Saw on another board that supposedly Gambit and Resurgence have been busted.  The info came from a reliable vet there and according to him the 2 that were busted are cooperating with LE.


----------



## TheExperiment (Sep 16, 2013)

I never used either one but they were said to have had good gear. Sucks to hear they got busted but that is how the cookie crumbles in this game. I'm sure they are trying to get less time added to their sentence.


----------



## 502 (Sep 16, 2013)

*snitching*

Talking is not the proper way to handle things. I sure hope if any of my people get busted they don't give my name! I understand they want less time, but they need to realize they are the ones who took the chance to get busted, the customers supported their life monetarily and in return expected good gear and to stay discreet even if busted by le. Sources, don't snitch your customer base out if you get busted, you provide the gear, yet the customers support you, pay your bills, etc. I'd never snitch on my sources, in return I expect my sources to not snitch on me if they are busted, that's a chance we take. take your damn time and serve it honorably. can't stand a damn snitch!


----------



## katelly (Sep 16, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Talking is not the proper way to handle things. I sure hope if any of my people get busted they don't give my name! I understand they want less time, but they need to realize they are the ones who took the chance to get busted, the customers supported their life monetarily and in return expected good gear and to stay discreet even if busted by le. Sources, don't snitch your customer base out if you get busted, you provide the gear, yet the customers support you, pay your bills, etc. I'd never snitch on my sources, in return I expect my sources to not snitch on me if they are busted, that's a chance we take. take your damn time and serve it honorably. can't stand a damn snitch!



Its a chance we all take. But I promise this when they snitch it comes up in court papers. Im a real big proponate you steal cut hand off, you rape you get ass raped back. You snitch I find you cut your tongue out. Problem solved


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 16, 2013)

If your ever arrested your better off not talking to anyone but a lawyer. If you talk they just charge you.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 16, 2013)

heyUGB said:


> If your ever arrested your better off not talking to anyone but a lawyer. If you talk they just charge you.




Make an intro thread ...we wanna learn some stuff about you.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 16, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Make an intro thread ...we wanna learn some stuff about you.



Ill make one when I know what to put


----------



## TheExperiment (Sep 16, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Make an intro thread ...we wanna learn some stuff about you.



lmao

yaya cracks me up lol


----------



## TheGhost (Oct 11, 2013)

Ive heard this also and I loved resurgence, guess ill look else where


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 11, 2013)

Dont get me started on le but just know you have rights. Never Speak to LE. Theyre talking to you only to build their case.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 14, 2013)

I just got some communication from someone that at least pushes the Resurgance gear in late November.  Said they were laying super low as to appear retired.  Probably should stay away.  Hate starting over trying to find someone.


----------

